# Very Happy To Be Posting Here...



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Couldn't really think of a topic starter here so just using this oportunity to show this one off..

I chased this watch for 12-months and I have to say I love it! :wub:



















Post your all time favourite vintage here...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

And the watch that got me started on this journey...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm... orange. 

Later,

William


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

The Sekonda is pretty smart


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This one was given to me by a friend who said it needed a battery he was quite put out when I told him it was automatic nice runner to keeps good time 1970s Oriosa Auto nice second hand as well.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> And the watch that got me started on this journey...


Looks like Doxa have been making coloured dials for years this dates from the late 40s early 50s


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dombox40 said:


> This one was given to me by a friend who said it needed a battery he was quite put out when I told him it was automatic nice runner to keeps good time 1970s Oriosa Auto nice second hand as well.


saw a smiths astral on the bay at the weekend for 60 quid which was posted as a non runner which "probably just needs a new battery" 

young people today :blink:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Looks like Doxa have been making coloured dials for years this dates from the late 40s early 50s


Yeh they developed the orange dial of the Sub in the late 60's although my example is Circa 1970 but we can't be sure of it's exact date.

I had this lovely Doxa Antimagnetique Circa 1945 which has the most beautiful hand-set and it kept superb time too! - I was very silly to let it go tbh...


----------



## hunterwf (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovin the sekonda in the first pic - what diameter is it?


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Stuart,

I've said it once and I'll say it again. That Sekonda looks awesome now, you definitely were right about the hands. How much smaller is the 300 compared to a 750?


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

That Sekonda is stunning !

Engi


----------



## Stibble (Aug 24, 2007)

And I've got a quartz that I've been shaking for ages to no avail ! LOL


----------

